# Geetings from Indian Head, MD ....



## mudchucker (Jan 29, 2005)

....and the Black Box Theatre (yeah, original , huh ?)

How do I go about posting job opennings ?

I assume this is NOT the correct forum.


----------



## Peter (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

I am not sure if that is something that happens on CB.com Maybe if somone else around here is from your area they'll PM you with an inquiry. The problem is we are really spread out all over the world (well... mostly the English Speaking parts anyway). 

Anyway, your theator has a nice looking website! I hope you will stay active in this website too though!

Welcome to cb.com 

-the official welcome wagon (part 1)


----------



## mudchucker (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope to stay active as time allows.

Thanks on the Website.

And yeah hopefully somebody in the Wash. DC area wants to earn a few bucks running lights and maybe sound.

Thanks, good to be here.


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 31, 2005)

id post on backstagejobs.com for jobs but remember to come back here and give some help and maybe we can help you


----------



## avkid (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome,that is a nice looking website.
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 2 of 2)


----------

